# CC Ecosse Rendezvous ride - Sat 7 Nov 09



## ACS (2 Nov 2009)

As mentioned here

Subject to suitable weather conditions,  is anyone intersted in a Rendezvous ride on Sat 7 Nov 09 meeting at Heaven Scent cafe in Milnathort between 1200 -1230 hrs for cake, coffee and banter.

Heaven Scent (Map 58 ref 121046). It’s about 30 miles of so from Cupar, Edinburgh, Stirling bit less from Perth. 

Riders make their own way to the meeting point or arrange to join up with others on route.


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Nov 2009)

I could be up for this, how "main" or "rural" are the roads? I have clicked the link but cannot tell


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Nov 2009)

Ooops did I read it wrong, are you all just meeting for coffee and a banter on individual rides??  ( sorry a bit of a blonde day, I am a day older now, maybe it is a senile day )


----------



## ACS (2 Nov 2009)

Jane

Just trying something different. Ride out, meet for coffee cake and chat and then amble back home.

I used the cafe on Saturday and it was excellent, plan another ride out in this direction next Saturday and thought it would be nice to have a bit of company over lunch. 

About 14 miles for Dunfermline but I do not know the roads in that area to provide rural route advice.


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Nov 2009)

I am up for this, looking forward to meeting anyone that goes along

:-)


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Nov 2009)

Oh and I will be on my new bike too


----------



## ACS (2 Nov 2009)

So thats 2, anyone else???


----------



## Telemark (2 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> So thats 2, anyone else???



I replied on the other thread already ...
see you there if the weather is semi-decent!

T


----------



## Scoosh (3 Nov 2009)

Good idea, SB and one which should accommodate many folk. 

As long as I have dried out and it's not pouring with rain, I intend to be there. Are you getting any of the BR folk also - maybe we could even have a wee excursion round to Vane Farm to annoyencourage AMcD B)

For future RV Rides, Loch Leven's Larder, as suggested by Seamab, is a nice place too and in the same locality.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> I replied on the other thread already ...
> see you there if the weather is semi-decent!
> 
> T


Are you riding over from the city ? From my place in Trinity, it's about 2hrs to Kinross, depending if I go over Cleish Hill (a la Embra-StA route) then about another 10 mins to Milnathort.

Fancy meeting up at FRB/Dalmeny ??

All weather permitting, of course - one day of soakingcycling is enough for a while B)


Yes, I'm a big jessie - but at least I'm a dry jessie now


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Good idea, SB and one which should accommodate many folk.
> 
> As long as I have dried out and it's not pouring with rain, I intend to be there. Are you getting any of the BR folk also - maybe we could even have a wee excursion round to Vane Farm to annoyencourage AMcD
> 
> For future RV Rides, Loch Leven's Larder, as suggested by Seamab, is a nice place too and in the same locality.




Excellent idea


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Nov 2009)

I am starting off at Vane Farm with SB so I have just been in touch with AMcD to warn her


----------



## Mange-tout (4 Nov 2009)

This sounds like a great idea and I would be so up for it . I could have cycled over Cleish Hill to Milnathort and back.............never mind, at least I'll see Satan's Budgie and Jane at Vane Farm. 

I cycled to Vane Farm last weekend, 25 miles return both days but after being on my feet for three days too, felt like I'd been ran over by a truck on Monday. It's an OK route Jane; went through Crossgates and Cowdenbeath and would be easy enough to carry on to Milnathort (ie hardly any hills) but the traffic would probably put you off at the moment. Not that's it's busy but there are some faster stretches for cars.

Now you've got your road bike we'll have to try you out on a few 'b' roads. I really enjoyed finding the quiet roads of Fife this year, I'm sure you will too. By the way, I've just read about your new Specialised Secteur and thought you were getting a hybrid for your birthday! Good on yer! How are you finding the gears and drops?


----------



## Mange-tout (4 Nov 2009)

Think I missed the 'C' out of my username - doh! Will have to try and change that later...................


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Nov 2009)

AMD said:


> This sounds like a great idea and I would be so up for it . I could have cycled over Cleish Hill to Milnathort and back.............never mind, at least I'll see Satan's Budgie and Jane at Vane Farm.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday
> 
> By the way, I've just read about your new Specialised Secteur and thought you were getting a hybrid for your birthday! Good on yer! How are you finding the gears and drops?



It is a hybrid Angie   is it not? 

However whatever it is I am loving it and took 15 minutes off my time to Alloa the other day


----------



## Mange-tout (4 Nov 2009)

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=21409

Is this it, the 2010 model? If so, it's gorgeous, but I would definately call it a road bike - hybrids have flat handlebars, with different gear shifters, and generally have wider tyres than road bikes.

How are you coping with the drops bars and gear shifting? 

And DON'T sell your MTB - I thought we had plans for Glentress one day.


----------



## Mange-tout (4 Nov 2009)

Jane, apologies............I think I dreamt about your new bike!! Either that or I've gone mad, mad, mad . I don't know why I thought you'd bought a Specialised Secteur.........................I'm really baffled as have looked through your birthday post again and found out it's a Merida. 

Anyhow, I'm so glad you're enjoying the speed of your new bike - and you'll soon be whizzing down the downhills now you have disc brakes to stop you . The only thing is, you'll have to wear extra layers to keep yourself warm whilst your waiting for me to catch up .


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Nov 2009)

Angie you are funny, yes it is a Merida 

As for my MTB it is definately in the Smart house to stay, as I have had many many happy miles on him and many more to come too I hope. Taking him to Loch Leven tomorrow for a wee 16 miler 

I had a thermal vest on today, it certainly helped but gawd knows what I will be like when the really cold weather comes 

Really looking forward to Saturday and meeting some new faces and some old ( you haha!! but not that old  )


----------



## MrRidley (4 Nov 2009)

I might come along on, depending what time your leaving of course, as i have a bit of a journey to get there and back, it also depends if one of you kind Embra folk are willing to meet me somewhere.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Nov 2009)

No outings for me for a few weeks on Docs orders


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Nov 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> No outings for me for a few weeks on Docs orders



Awwww sorry to hear that, hope you get well soon


----------



## ACS (4 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I might come along on, depending what time your leaving of course, as i have a bit of a journey to get there and back, it also depends if one of you kind Embra folk are willing to meet me somewhere.



Jim 

Hope to be there between 1200 - 1230 and leave when we have put the world to rights. What are your plans, its 28 miles from the Edn city centre to the cafe, just a quick sprint for a fit laddie like you. 

Telemark is coming over from the Edn way.....


----------



## MrRidley (4 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Jim
> 
> Hope to be there between 1200 - 1230 and leave when we have put the world to rights. What are your plans, its 28 miles from the Edn city centre to the cafe, just a quick sprint for a fit laddie like you.
> 
> Telemark is coming over from the Edn way.....



SB, i'll keep an eye on here and see how the Embra folk are getting there, if any are riding out i'll try and catch a back wheel


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> SB, i'll keep an eye on here and see how the Embra folk are getting there, if any are riding out i'll try and catch a back wheel


My plan is to ride Trinity (Home), Cramond, Dalmeny, Rosyth, Crossford, Cleish Hill, Kinross, Milnathort - . To do that, I'll need to leave home around 0930 latest.

Anyone is welcome to join me .

Probably come straight back, <2hrs Kinross - Home


----------



## kfinlay (5 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

Got a PM from Satans Budgie on Bike Radar when I was asking abot local meets. I should be able to make it, would be good to meet a few others as I've only been back on my bike for a few months and Milnathort is an easy ride from where I live. The forecast is decent so I expect to be there so long as the work I'm supposed to be doing right now is finished  I'll be the bald specky one on the red Vitus. 
Here's my planned route to and from the meet:
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=22023 
Can do a bit of a detour if anyone wants to join me on the way there or back.

cheers

Kev


----------



## Telemark (5 Nov 2009)

reporting back after a couple of days down south for work.

Yay the forecast looks promising, dry enough for even the biggest jessies , but possibly a wee bit chilly  (for another sort of jessie ).

Meeting Scoosh at the FRB sounds good (which side? Ed or Fife?), 10-ish? Remember I haven't been on the bike since the last CC Ecosse ride, so I'll need to take it easy , but at least the virus is gone .

We/some of us could also meet BhoyJim off the train somewhere (Haymarket? Dalmeny?) or whatever is easiest... do you want to name a place & ETA?

Looking forward to meeting a few new faces (to me anyway), Jane (and her new bike!) AMcD and Kfinlay + "old" ones of course . We were thinking of this route or similar (NCN1 most of the way across the Cleish Hills), probably best to meet up in Milnathort?

Sorry to hear you are not allowed out on the bike HonestMan, hope you are better soon!

T


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Nov 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, meeting "old and new" friends

I think that is hopefully about seven of us going along now?  fab!!


----------



## Seamab (6 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure yet whether i can make it but i'll be there if i can. That's the beauty of this kind of ride - if you're there then your there - if not, nobody needs waste time hanging about waiting.


----------



## Mange-tout (6 Nov 2009)

Enjoy your day guys and gals...........I'll be with you in spirit (and in person at Vane Farm  - either in the cafe or shop). 

Jane, how about a ride on Monday? I'll bring out my hybrid too as it makes me feel like a kid again - what about the coastal path - I've not been along there for ages?


----------



## JiMBR (6 Nov 2009)

As AMD says...enjoy your day out peeps.

If it wasn't for the fact that I have other things on this weekend, I would be joining you.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> As AMD says...enjoy your day out peeps.
> 
> If it wasn'tweren't* for the fact that I have other things on this weekend, I would be joining you.


Corrected for you, to assist understanding 

* see sig


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Nov 2009)

AMD said:


> Enjoy your day guys and gals...........I'll be with you in spirit (and in person at Vane Farm  - either in the cafe or shop).
> 
> Jane, how about a ride on Monday? I'll bring out my hybrid too as it makes me feel like a kid again - what about the coastal path - I've not been along there for ages?



Angie, I am doing a spinning class on Monday morning ( 11am ) but if you would like to go out in the afternoon, say around 2pm that is ok with me 

Not sure the hybrid would be suitable though, for some parts of the coastal path, especially through Aberdour to Burntisland, some rough parts there


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> reporting back after a couple of days down south for work.
> 
> Yay the forecast looks promising, dry enough for even the biggest jessies , but possibly a wee bit chilly  (for another sort of jessie ).
> 
> ...


See you all tomorrow - somewhere on the road .....


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Angie, I am doing a spinning class on Monday morning ( 11am ) but if you would like to go out in the afternoon, say around 2pm that is ok with me
> 
> Not sure the hybrid would be suitable though, for some parts of the coastal path, especially through Aberdour to Burntisland, some rough parts there


Are you discussing the paths or the social environment 



Hybrids are fine on the coastal path - but maybe not if they are very new, polished daily and kept in the living room


----------



## JiMBR (6 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Corrected for you, to assist understanding
> 
> * see sig




Thanks scoosh....I never were that good at the grammar.


----------



## HJ (6 Nov 2009)

AMD said:


> Think I missed the 'C' out of my username - doh! Will have to try and change that later...................



If you ask Admin nicely he will do it for you...


----------



## ACS (6 Nov 2009)

HJ

You stopping by on your standard Saturday tour of Scotland?


----------



## MrRidley (6 Nov 2009)

Okay, i could be at Waverly or Dalmeny anytime after 9am if anyone wishes to meet me, if you are all making your own way thats ok as i dont want anyone coming out of their route unnecessarily.


----------



## Telemark (6 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Okay, i could be at Waverly or Dalmeny anytime after 9am if anyone wishes to meet me, if you are all making your own way thats ok as i dont want anyone coming out of their route unnecessarily.



Is there a direct train to Dalmeny for you? I didn't realise that existed! Either is fine with us, we'll almost certainly go past Dalmeny station, and Haymarket isn't much out of the way either, your call! Dalmeny 9:40/45 or Haymarket 9-ish? Or if you prefer, Waverley, but I thought all Glasgow trains stop at Haymarket anyway?

T


----------



## Telemark (6 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> See you all tomorrow - somewhere on the road .....


OK, see you 10-ish on the south side (Eastern cycle path). 



scoosh said:


> so what's different ? [runs for cover]


Oi! Just wait until I get my new go-faster  (and don't have to work stupid hours & part weekends any more )

T


----------



## HJ (6 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> HJ
> 
> You stopping by on your standard Saturday tour of Scotland?



I might manage a brief stop...


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Nov 2009)

<whispers it is not raining, windy and the sun is out>

See you all shortly


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Nov 2009)

Well what can I say, what a fantastic day I have had. First of all, I pass this couple in dunfermline, looking at a map and I recognise the CC top and also the beard. So I stop my car and went to them to say hello, they thought it was some mad woman ( I think ) anyway, it was HJ and his lovely wife. Then I arrive at Vane Farm and met up with Satans Budgie. We cycle along to Milnathort ( on the road it was great! ) and meet up with our Scoosh, HJ and his wife and Kev. Lovely lunch, great company and also good weather

Cycle back to Vane farm and meet AMcd for a coffee and had a good blether with her.

Then to the LBS and get a set of lights put on my bike.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to meet up today, once again, what a lovely lot you are 

Photo to follow, I need to hoover my car first B)


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Nov 2009)

Here is one at "lunch" 

B)


----------



## Telemark (7 Nov 2009)

Nice photo Jane! Scoosh is glowing in the dark 

That was fun ! Six of us arrived by different routes to meet up at the Heaven Scent Cafe in Milnathort ... shame the "maybe-s" couldn't make it . Thanks SB for the great idea!

Here is our side of the story , we'll post some pictures in a bit. HJ and I set off from Edinburgh for the Forth Road Bridge where we were meeting Scoosh, but arrived quite early and went down the wee road past Hopetoun to pass the time and not get too cold - it was quite nippy in the shade . Nice views of the bridges and the autumn colours in the sunshine , pretty amazing really for early November, with hardly a breeze.

The three of us crossed the FRB together and then parted again, with Scoosh following the Edinburgh-St Andrews route via Rosyth, whereas we wanted to test-ride the NCN 1 (North Sea Cycle Route) through Inverkeithing and east of Dunfermline. After several wrong turns due to weird cycle lanes we had nearly made it out of Dunfermline, when a car stopped in front of us and a woman in cycle gear emerged and ran towards us. That's what happens when you go cycling with HJ displaying CC colours ... strange women stop and want to talk to you . She turned out to be Jane Smart . We introduced ourselves and parted company again, with us cyling on and Jane heading off to refuel (the c**, not herself just yet . We'll pick you up by bike next time, if you want, Jane?). A little later, we had stopped in a lay-by, another cyclist caught up with us and asked if we were "going for the meet" ... Slightly confused we said we were heading to Milnathort, and it turned out the rider was Kfinlay, who had also spotted HJ's CC jersey . 

He was happy to follow us/lead us up the Cleish Hills on his very smart & speedy looking road bike. After a photo stop at the top of the climb, the boys zoomed off down the hairpin bend, with me following at my best downhill jessie pace .

The cafe was easy to find, and Satans Budgie, Jane and Scoosh were already tucking into their lunch , having arrived a few minutes earlier. After much eating, drinking and chatting, we admired Jane's shiny new steed, took some more photos and said good bye to SB & Kfinlay. The rest of us headed south again, with Jane disappearing towards Vane Farm and yet another cafe/cyclechat  after a few miles. 

Soon afterwards I could feel my legs starting to run out of energy (I blame the last 3 weeks of enforced rest from cycling, due to the stupid virus that's now gone, thankfully), and HJ was struggling a bit too (not another cough/cold please!). Scoosh slowed down and stayed with us (in true CC Ecosse style, thanks! ). It was fun trying out new roads - a MUCH better route than the official NCN1 - thanks Scoosh . At Inverkeithing HJ and I decided to call it a day and hop on the train back home, whereas Scoosh carried on back across the FRB - probably the longest ride of all of us for the day ? Ours turned out to be just over 70k, not bad for a first day back in the saddle . It certainly woke up the legs again, just what I needed .

Thanks guys, that was my highlight of the week , back to work tomorrow . Hope to see you all soon again!

Now off to download photos ...

T


----------



## Telemark (7 Nov 2009)

Some photos:
Scoosh & HJ on the Forth Road Bridge
KFinlay & HJ on Cleish Hill (Loch Leven in the background)
Outside the cafe (left to right): Jane, Satans Budgie, Scoosh, HJ, KFinlay


----------



## Mange-tout (7 Nov 2009)

Glad you all had a good day and I was so pleased the weather was as fine as could be for November. 

Perhaps I could make the next rendezvous ride and meet you all - if I get a few weeks notice I'm sure I'll be due a day off by then!

Anyhoo, all is not lost - Jane and I will be heading over Cleish Hill on Friday. We're planning on cycling to Vane Farm one way and going home over Cleish Hill. Problem is Jane now has a much faster bike and I'll be struggling even more to keep up - perhaps I won't tell her the way so she has to keep stopping!


----------



## HJ (7 Nov 2009)

Now that was a fun day out...


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> Now that was a fun day out...


Aye,   and good cakes  ... is there a better day out ? 

Thanks to SB for the organising a good idea and to all who turned up . Nice to meet Kevin too 

Hope you are feeling OK now, HJ and NOT getting a(nother) cold 

Cracking day, cracking ride, great company - it's what CC is all about


----------



## kfinlay (7 Nov 2009)

Hey All,

Thanks for letting me join in a great day and to HJ/Telemark for finding me a new hill and route to cycle  I managed to resist the cakes - need to lose a few kilos yet  so I can get up those hills better!

Can wait for the next one


----------



## Noodley (7 Nov 2009)

Sounds like a good day out. I'll have to haul myself along to one of these CC Ecosse meets sometime.


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2009)

Were any of you guys featured in the cycling article in The Herald magazine section today? 
Most inspirational.


----------



## Telemark (7 Nov 2009)

snorri said:


> Were any of you guys featured in the cycling article in The Herald magazine section today?
> Most inspirational.



 yes great article - funnily enough I was wondering if the CC Ecosse rides would still be going strong in a few years decades time, it would be nice if they did! 

I really want to be able to go out on the bike like these guys when I get to that age, still quite a few years to go until then .

Is there an online version for posting on CC?

T


----------



## Telemark (7 Nov 2009)

Noodley said:


> Sounds like a good day out. I'll have to haul myself along to one of these CC Ecosse meets sometime.



Yes, do! Today's ride wasn't THAT far from your patch ...
I never got to meet you at St. Andrews after this year's ride, you were rushing off somewhere ... just saw you disappear off into the distance (I think it was you anyway)

T


----------



## Noodley (7 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Yes, do! Today's ride wasn't THAT far from your patch ...



It's not the distance as I would travel, but I've been off my bike for a while and not sure when I'll be back on it with sufficient strength to ride more than a few miles 

I was at St. Andrews but not riding, I had my younger daughter and her friend with me so most likely I was rushing off to stop them from diving into the sea!


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Is there an online version for posting on CC?


I think you have to be signed up to the website to read the online version.


----------



## Telemark (8 Nov 2009)

Noodley said:


> It's not the distance as I would travel, but I've been off my bike for a while and not sure when I'll be back on it with sufficient strength to ride more than a few miles
> 
> I was at St. Andrews but not riding, I had my younger daughter and her friend with me so most likely I was rushing off to stop them from diving into the sea!



I've seen your posts about not being too well and having to go off "ordinary" pies ... have you found alternative recipes yet without gluten (assume that's one of the problems) - rice flour pastry ? Hope you manage to get yourself sorted and back to normal soon 

The great thing about rendezvous rides is that you do your own ride (even if it's just a few miles) and then the rest is easy, sitting down in a cafe  and chatting. 

T


----------



## HJ (8 Nov 2009)

snorri said:


> Were any of you guys featured in the cycling article in The Herald magazine section today?
> Most inspirational.



No I think we are all at least 40 years younger that those guys...

For those who haven't read the article the age range of the "old boy racers" is 77 to 89 years! They still go out for a ride every week come rain or shine...


----------



## Dov2711 (8 Nov 2009)

Sounds like a good meet, will keep an eye out for future get togethers and if they are early enough not to clash with the football I would love to come along.

Hopefully meet some of you on the roads round Central Fife in the coming months.


----------



## Telemark (8 Nov 2009)

What's next ? Any ideas?


Welcome Dov2711 
How/where did you find out about Cyclechat?

T


----------



## Scoosh (8 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> No I think *we are all at least 40 years younger *that those guys...
> 
> For those who haven't read the article the age range of the "old boy racers" is 77 to 89 years! They still go out for a ride every week come rain or shine...


   THANK YOU HJ !!!


----------



## HJ (8 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> THANK YOU HJ !!!



Oh I forgot, when are you getting your bus pass?


----------



## Noodley (8 Nov 2009)

I read it as 4 years rather than 40, and reckoned it was fairly accurate


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Nov 2009)

When I read the average age of those guys and 40 years younger was mentioned  ( I'll get my coat, I think I am the oldest rider among you )

Anyway, when is the next jaunt out? I can't wait. I really enjoyed Saturday, but next time, perhaps, anyone is cycling in my vicinity, I intend to hop on their tailstream and join them in dunfermline, for the extra mile or so 

Noodly would be great to see you on one of our outings.

Who is going to start the next ball rolling for the CC outing? ( I have no sense of direction as HJ and Telemark found out on Saturday  )


----------



## ACS (9 Nov 2009)

How about another RV meet, same format different location / cafe / pub


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> How about another RV meet, same format different location / cafe / pub



Sounds good to me


----------



## Mange-tout (9 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> If you ask Admin nicely he will do it for you...



Thanks HJ, I've emailed admin (nicely) and am waiting in hope............


----------



## magnatom (9 Nov 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a decent day out!

I've been a bit out of it recently with lots of things, good and bad, occupying my time. 

The good news is my imminent move to Torrance in December, which takes me into some great cycling country!  

So hopefully when things settle down, oh and my wife has our third child in January (not sure if that is good or bad!), then I'll be free for the odd cycle ride. 

Hmm, my nearest train station will be Bishopbriggs..... I wonder what ride I can organise from there...


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sounds like you guys had a decent day out!
> 
> I've been a bit out of it recently with lots of things, good and bad, occupying my time.
> 
> ...



It would be great to see you on a ride out, as long as you don't get my bum in your videos and stick it on you tube, or everyone would need a wide angle screen 

Oooh not long to go now, till the baby is born


----------



## magnatom (9 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> It would be great to see you on a ride out, as long as you don't get my bum in your videos and stick it on you tube, or everyone would need a wide angle screen
> 
> Oooh not long to go now, till the baby is born





Don't worry, I don't bring the camera along on recreational rides. Too much faff. Of course I'm waiting to receive one of those tiny muvi cameras. Hmmm, I could create a video blog of CC bums......


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Don't worry, I don't bring the camera along on recreational rides. Too much faff. Of course I'm waiting to receive one of those tiny muvi cameras. Hmmm, I could create a video blog of CC bums......



That is a relief  

Ooooh I have this thought of CC bums in a you tube video


----------



## ACS (9 Nov 2009)

Sat or Sun?

Nov or Dec?

Loch Leven area again?


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sat or Sun?
> 
> Nov or Dec?
> 
> Loch Leven area again?



Either day suits me, any month suits me too. There is a nice Bistro/restaurant in Kinross itself, right on the Loch, called "The Boat House" does nice lunches.

I would cycle from Dunfermline this time


----------



## Mange-tout (9 Nov 2009)

If you plan a few weeks ahead I could possibly get a day off which would be great . 

Jane, is the boat house next to the small harbour? Doesn't it close over winter? Or perhaps it just closes during the week? I went there once expecting a long pee and a coffee but it was closed .


----------



## ACS (9 Nov 2009)

Someone else want to grab this. I am away for a week or so from the end of this week and cannot see me touching a keyboard or a bike for that matter.


----------



## kfinlay (9 Nov 2009)

No time to help organise (have 3 jobs!) but I can do every saturday or most sundays from now until 3 Jan and I'll ride almost anywhere - well so long as it's no more than an hour out of "bum comfort range" !


----------



## Ranger (9 Nov 2009)

AMcD said:


> Glad you all had a good day and I was so pleased the weather was as fine as could be for November.
> 
> Perhaps I could make the next rendezvous ride and meet you all - if I get a few weeks notice I'm sure I'll be due a day off by then!
> 
> Anyhoo, all is not lost - Jane and I will be heading over Cleish Hill on Friday. We're planning on cycling to Vane Farm one way and going home over Cleish Hill. Problem is Jane now has a much faster bike and I'll be struggling even more to keep up - perhaps I won't tell her the way so she has to keep stopping!



I couldn't make this weekend but am off all this week. If you fancy meeting up give me a pm and I am sure I can find you (I live at the foot of the Cleish Hills) and I can compensate for the lack of commuting miles


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Nov 2009)

Ranger said:


> I couldn't make this weekend but am off all this week. If you fancy meeting up give me a pm and I am sure I can find you (I live at the foot of the Cleish Hills) and I can compensate for the lack of commuting miles



Ranger it would be great to see you on Friday you are more than welcome to join us and anyone else in fact, that is free this Friday can come along too


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Nov 2009)

AMcD said:


> If you plan a few weeks ahead I could possibly get a day off which would be great .
> 
> Jane, is the boat house next to the small harbour? Doesn't it close over winter? Or perhaps it just closes during the week? I went there once expecting a long pee and a coffee but it was closed .



I will check re the boat house Angie, to see if it does close over the winter, I have no idea 

It is where the wee boat taxis take you off to the Island where Mary Queen of Scotts was kept, that may make a nice afternoon out, once the weather gets better next year


----------



## Mange-tout (10 Nov 2009)

I thought it was the same place. I parked there a few weeks ago to start a ride. I was so looking forward to a pee and a coffee when I got back but it was shut. 

And I still haven't gone on the boat trip to where Mary was imprisoned, despite living in Fife 5 years now. Every summer we say we'll go, and when we finally decide the boat rides are closed for the winter . 

Sounds like we'll have a mini-meet on Friday with Ranger . We could adjust the ride so that we're not meeting Ranger just as we're nearly home. Must get to work now, so will catch up later .


----------



## Dov2711 (10 Nov 2009)

Hi, Heard about last weeks meet through K Finlay who I hope to meet up with in the coming months. Been on and off the bike recently due to a torn thigh muscle which I thought I had beaten till it went again on Sunday.

Though it looks like its going to take time to get over it the will is there and it would be nice to meet up for something a bit informal once able.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Nov 2009)

Ranger said:


> I couldn't make this weekend but am off all this week. If you fancy meeting up give me a pm and I am sure I can find you (I live at the foot of the Cleish Hills) and I can compensate for the lack of commuting miles


You would have had the shortest ride of any to get to the cafe too  ... unless you went via Crook of Devon, Yetts, Dunning, Path of Condie  ....

You've certainly been putting in some excellent commuting  miles too


----------



## Telemark (11 Nov 2009)

snorri said:


> I think you have to be signed up to the website to read the online version.



Not true ... somebody else posted the link elsewhere on CC, I've just "nicked" it, in case some of you guys didn't spot it 

Happy reading

T


----------



## Scoosh (11 Nov 2009)

It's a beautifully written article too


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Nov 2009)

So are we going to organise another RV??


----------



## Scoosh (12 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So are *we* going to organise another RV??


Yes, Jane - you name time/place  ....


... and you start a new thread (you're good at that, Yes ???) 




[that's how it works] 

I can't do this w/e  but should be free after that.


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Nov 2009)

OK I will see what I can come up with Scoosh


----------



## Mange-tout (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Jane,

Will phone later - still at work but need to get home and steal my saddle back from hubby who put it on his bike this weekend - we have 5 bikes but just 4 saddles .

OK for tomorrow? Ranger are you coming too? I was thinking we could meet at Vane Farm for a coffee and cycle home together over Cleish Hill? We won't be leaving until 12pm or later as Jane's busy in the morning, so a lunchtime meet would seem about right. It will take us about 1hr to get to Vane Farm as we're going the direct route.

What side of the hill do you live on?


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Angie

Yup I am still on for tomorrow, really looking forward to it. I got a wee 36 miler in today, to prepare me for it 

On the subject of a RV Angie, can you think of anywhere to meet up? I phoned the Green Hotel in Kinross and right enough, the Boat House Bistro is now closed for the winter


----------



## Mange-tout (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Jane,

Glad you're still on - I don't think I've been out for 3 weeks? Longest break since April and I can't think why. I'll be a bit rusty. And will probably bring the hybrid as I don't have the energy to fuss about with my saddle - just got home after 1.5hrs of queueing traffic . 

Pity about the Boat House. For the next RV what about that place already mentioned, Loch Leven Larder on the other side of the lake? 

Or a meet up in Falkland? That's quite central but perhaps a bit far for those coming over the Bridge. They have one tea room in Falkland that I know of but it isn't the largest for getting a free table (perhaps there's others) and a pub.


----------



## ACS (12 Nov 2009)

There is a very nice stop at the Pillars of Hercules, just out side Falkland on the edge of the Falkland estate.

http://www.pillars.co.uk/Cafe.htm


----------



## kfinlay (12 Nov 2009)

Hey John,

You and Scoosh mentioned some good good hills for me around Fife. Any chance you can give me some coordinates or llinks to maps for one or two. Got this silly idea in my head that once I've done Falkland Hill I want to do all Fife's hard hills. Probably never happen but It's good to see what the possibilities would be.
Sorry of going OT


----------



## Mange-tout (13 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> There is a very nice stop at the Pillars of Hercules, just out side Falkland on the edge of the Falkland estate.



The Pillars of Hercules looks great, and we could throw in Falkland hill to boot - haven't done that one yet!


----------



## Seamab (13 Nov 2009)

kfinlay said:


> Hey John,
> 
> You and Scoosh mentioned some good good hills for me around Fife. Any chance you can give me some coordinates or llinks to maps for one or two. Got this silly idea in my head that once I've done Falkland Hill I want to do all Fife's hard hills. Probably never happen but It's good to see what the possibilities would be.
> Sorry of going OT



The minor road from Glenfoot (off A913) to Strathmiglo (A91) is as tough as Fife gets - much easier from the Strathmiglo side. However, if you come up this side you can take a left turn which will join with the A912 turn right onto this then left up the hill to Glenfarg.

Another one (not done this myself) but would fit in with a Falkland ride is the climb up to East Lomond (there's some kind of satellite tower or similar up there). This is a no through road of course.

The Leslie to Falkland road is quite challenging especially from the Falkland side.

There's quite a few hills in the West Fife, Saline, Knock Hill area which are good if not overly challenging. If you need something really steep how about the climb up to Culross Abbey from the shore?

If you want "proper" hard hills then leave the kingdom and head for the Ochils round Dunning and Glenfarg for a stiff challenge.

BTW, i can confirm that the Milk Bar at Powmill is open.


----------



## ACS (13 Nov 2009)

Cols d'Écosse


----------



## Dov2711 (13 Nov 2009)

Thanks for posting the link very interesting stuff though disheartening to see what I thought were fairly challenging hills rated so low-Falkland from both sides especially.

Still onwards and to finish the cliche upwards. 

Im sure my newly fitted compact will make all the difference....no hold on a minute I still have the same whingeing legs...

If Falkland is the next meeting spot on a Sunday or early Saturday my wife and I will also hear along if thats ok?


----------



## Mange-tout (14 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> If you want "proper" hard hills then leave the kingdom and head for the Ochils round Dunning and Glenfarg for a stiff challenge.



I can vouch for the "properness" of the hills out of Dunning - had to walk, and have a rest on the walk ! The views are pretty good when you're resting though .


----------



## Mange-tout (14 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Cols d'Écosse



That's great info Satan's Budgie - the Dunning route is only 5.4% - I thought it was at least 25% .


----------



## ACS (14 Nov 2009)

"I've never met a hill I cannot walk up."

Unknown sage on my first, not very hilly, Audax.


----------



## kfinlay (14 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Cols d'Écosse



Great info there John, looks like it's the north side of Falkland first then by the new year out towards Dunning.  Would love to go across to Applecross on the west coast - I know theres a lot of great driving roads out there but want to cycle those 2 big hills listed about 9Km each :?:
Didn't get on too well with comfort on Thursday  but got a new Charge Spoon saddle and it was much better on a short test ride on Friday. Got a 35-40 miler planned for tomorrow so I'm really hoping it works out as comfort is the biggest thing from stopping me doing bigger miles 
Take it easy guys and keep those pedals turning


----------



## eldudino (14 Nov 2009)

Bit gutted that the hill I did today isn't on there: Logie Kirk up to Sherrifmuir, I read on the interweb that the lower part is a 1:4 hill (25%). It certainly felt like it!


----------



## Seamab (14 Nov 2009)

AMcD said:


> That's great info Satan's Budgie - the Dunning route is only 5.4% - I thought it was at least 25% .



The average gradient, like many stats tells little of the real story.

Of the 3 Dunning climbs listed "boghall hill" is by far the hardest and does indeed have a very nasty 20% section. "Common of Dunning" is one of my favourite climbs, it is long and steady and quite do-able on the fixie or s/s unlike "boghall" (it's usually referred to as "dragon hill"). The "common of dunning" from the Yetts side is but a pimple but a great steady climb. Strange that there is no mention of Path of Condie to Stronachie? Or the Wall of Talla - hardly a complete list.

The climb i suggested earlier known here as "abernethy glen" shows a higher avg gradient than "boghall" but isn't frankly in the same league.

I did the Glen Quaich climbs from both sides last year and can vouch for their difficulty especially from Kenmore. It's similar in many ways to the Green Lowther climb from Wanlockhead which doesn't feature on this list.

East Lomond at the top! I'll need to try it out sometime. I'll bet Castle Campbell in Dollar (unlisted) would give it a run for its money.


----------



## Seamab (14 Nov 2009)

eldudino said:


> Bit gutted that the hill I did today isn't on there: Logie Kirk up to Sherrifmuir, I read on the interweb that the lower part is a 1:4 hill (25%). It certainly felt like it!



Another surprising omission.

Try it from the Bridge of Allan side Eldudino - it's harder (believe it or not!) but a better road surface than from Logie Kirk.


----------



## eldudino (14 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> Another surprising omission.
> 
> Try it from the Bridge of Allan side Eldudino - it's harder (believe it or not!) but a better road surface than from Logie Kirk.



Did it from Dunblane the other week, it's a long drag up to the Sherriffmuir inn. Went down into BoA, I agree it's a LONG drag up there, the hill out past Drumbrae Stables is pretty brutal too, you think it ends then you get into the woods and it starts going up again! 

Planning on doing Logie Kirk every 6 weeks as a gauge of winter fitness!


----------



## Seamab (14 Nov 2009)

The last time i went up from Logie Kirk i got a lot of wheelspin at the steepest bit due to the poor road surface.
The best way up is just as you come into BoA from Stirling just after the main Stirling Uni entrance (first rt after the roundabout signed "Sheriffmuir"). It's a much better road surface. The Logie Kirk rd joins this road. It certainly is a tester - probably a Vo2 Max workout (to use the jargon)

Once you've got to the car park (viewpoint) you think (pray) it's all over but it keeps going until after the Inn - albeit not so steeply. Probably about 3 miles all in.

From the Dunblane side it is relatively easy but still a long drag.

I'm not familiar with the Drumbrae Stables - where is that?


----------



## eldudino (15 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> I'm not familiar with the Drumbrae Stables - where is that?



If you go up from Logie Kirk, turn left and you descend quite a bit, you then get to a T junction, if you go left it takes you down into a cutting, if you go right it climbs back up and you eventually go up past the top of BoA Golf Club, it's then a left down into BoA - another fast descent which is pretty hairy this time of year with the slick roads and leaf litter.


----------

